# A hairy bottom doesn't help!



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

I thought it was worth mentioning that as hair acts as a scent trap having a hairy bottom will add to your symptoms.

In nature armpit and crotch hair are extremely efficient at trapping pheromones which are useful in attracting the opposite sex.

Unfortunately if your bottom is hairy, some of the fecal matter will cling, even after showering.

If you suffer from IBS/FBO then bottom hair removal should be on your strategy list.

Being a no go zone finding a suitable person to get the job done is a bit of a worry, least of all the pain from the waxing.

Hairs around the butt crack aren't that easy to access if you attempt doing it yourself.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are shops that do Brazillians for both men and women (all the hair down there).


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> There are shops that do Brazillians for both men and women (all the hair down there).


Hi Kathleen.

It's more more the embarrassment if you offend odor wise while having the procedure done.

If I could get over that roadblock, I'd definitely have it.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

shaving/waxing the area for men will leave a very uncomfortable feeling down your nether regions. Take it from me when i say its a not fun feeling when you feel your ass cheeks move left to right when walking because the area feels wet. at best I'd say trim but if you want to go bald then by all means go for it.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Mikeydidit said:


> shaving/waxing the area for men will leave a very uncomfortable feeling down your nether regions. Take it from me when i say its a not fun to feeling you can feel your ass cheeks move left to right when walking because the area feels wet. at best I'd say trim but if you want to go bald then by all means go for it.


Thanks for the advice M.

Do things restore if you let it grow back?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Common Response said:


> Thanks for the advice M.
> 
> Do things restore if you let it grow back?


your question makes me lol. yes it does grow back


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With repeated waxings hair, much of the time, tends to come back finer and thinner over time. It doesn't go away but there tends to be less of it to be removed, so may make later waxings less painful.


----------

